# PCH Rates 2.0TFSI



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone leasing a 2.0 TFSI? If so, what have you been quoted for say 10,000 miles per year with no maintenance.

I have seen as low as Â£289 per month ex VAT quoted with no options. I would want metallic with Bicolours. Have had some quotes around the Â£369 to Â£379 pm mark incl VAT but the underwriting employed by some of these funders is anal to say the least. Anyone recommend a good broker / supplier?!


----------



## Alx (Jun 15, 2006)

I work as a broker and you're quite right some of the underwriting terms and conditions for the deal on the new TT are pedantic to say the least...

It looks like there is only one funder which brokers use offering these cheap rates (or extremely strong residuals whatever you want to call it) and unfortuntately this funder does need everything including your inside leg measurement for credit.

The vast majority of funders are at at least Â£350 plus VAT but at least they only need the minimum of details for an underwrite.


----------



## keithy69 (Jun 28, 2006)

hi, i do contract hire, ive ordered 2.0, leather, metallic and dsg, Â£231 +VAT, 10,000, non-maint. from the same company i do all my company vehicles through (i have 3) ive never had any probs with them as long as you dont hand back a bag of bits! you can adjust the mileage requirements mid-hire if its necessary as well.


----------



## andyh (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi Keithy - that sounds like a very good rate... can you say who your contract hire company is?


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

Company CH is a different product to Personal CH

The rate for Personal CH is generally a fair whack higher

Mind you that's still very cheap for Company CH 

Who's it through?


----------



## keithy69 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hiya, HBOS, thats who we do all our business 'stuff' through, after a bit 'negotiation!', i got it reduced significantly so its shows how much they must make and what they'll do to keep our business.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Surley you are better off buying than renting a car?


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Surley you are better off buying than renting a car?


Not if you have no cash to put down! BCH and PCH deals are often cheaper than Audi dealers offer and you can either offer to buy the car from them at the end or get a PCP agreement where you hire it for 2/3 years and then have a preagreed figure to pay at the end. If you don't want to buy at the end you can just give it back. Its like HP but cheaper.

What you are paying is effectively depreciation plus interest. Handy if you are self-employed and can offset motor expenses against income. The basic PCH rates on new TTs are better than the old model and similar to Mk5 GTIs. I know what I'd rather have for the same monthly outlay! It does get a bit expensive when you start adding options though.

Brokers are quoting September / October delivery dates even if you havent already ordered - earlier than many dealers.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ive just had a dealer offer me:-

3.2 in Red
With MR
BOSE
Cruise
CD
Electric Seats
Extened Leather
GSM
DVD Sat Nav
RS4s
Xenons

for the 1st of septish.

Ie its a Jan next year spec!!!!! Im thinking of changing my order.....


----------



## keithy69 (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes, More benefits if you're self employed, i.e tax / vat relief, you dont need to worry if anything goes wrong with the car all its covered etc. and you just hand it back when the periods finished so dont need to worry about selling it on. Obviously this system wont suit everyone but theres plenty other options for personal clients.


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

This looks like a good site.

http://www.nicheautomotive.com/

Cheers

James


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Ive just had a dealer offer me:-
> 
> 3.2 in Red
> With MR
> ...


Tosh Go for it ! Go Go Go !! Magnetic Ride 8)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Ive just had a dealer offer me:-
> 
> 3.2 in Red
> With MR
> ...


Eh? How does that work? The factory aren't building them with DVD and MR until January, yet the dealer will have a car with those specs for September?


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

i think the MR not being available until Jan is BS. It's fitted to all the press cars FFS.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

I hope the DVD Sat Nav is available from Sept, that's what's holding my order up


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No its a dealer demo car in stage 4 build (paint shop) i've been offered due to the problems ive had with Audi.

This spec will not be released until Jan. No options have changed. Also said they'd look at the ipod for me too. Im a Happy bunny tonight. Not sure if i want to pay for all the kit tho.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

:? bummer. Lucky man Tosh! Ok, now is it just me or would anyone else be a bit pi$$ed off? You've ordered a car and Audi say the option aren't available until Jan, but they can fit them to demonstraters? Or wouldn't you be a bit miffed if you went into a dealer's and tried the demonstrater only for the dealer to go oh sorry, some of those options aren't available for a few months?

Sort yourselves out Audi, or i'll go and order a Brera.

Right i'm off to have a beer...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Problems is its a touch on the expensive side with all that kit on and im worried im gonna lose a bomb. Wife thinks its a bad idea - for once im kinda agreeing.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Audi use a just in time system for parts supply. Looks like they just ran out of time. Why aren't the parts in sufficient supply to fit them to customer cars, yet available for hundreds of demonstartors.

Tosh, I thought dealers were obligated to keep hold of their demonstartors for a minimum period before they can flog them to the chosen few? :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Crap! I get a new TT which is build in week 34 and will have Magnetic Ride. Your dealer should be betther informed.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

But you're in the Netherlands, waiting for a LHD car. Us who drive on the proper side of the road are always classed as second class citizens. Don't they realise who won the war?


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Don't they realise who won the war?


Yes they do, it's called revenge!


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Ive just had a dealer offer me:-
> 
> 3.2 in Red
> With MR
> ...


Sorry to hijack this thread but I have just read this :evil:

WTF are Audi on, I've had my deposit down since the 6th April this year and have to wait until at least Dec at the earliest to get my car because of the RS4s.

Tosh I'm not having a dig at you but COME ON AUDI GET YOUR FCUKING ACT TOGETHER [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This is a demo car. ie it has spec you cant get yet

I totally agree with your point. I've had 3k down since sept.

They wont come down from the 35k asking price so im not sure im going to have it. Waiting a call from Audi


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Tosh but i think that also in re-sale the Car with Magnetic Ride will be betther maybe? I think this system will be a hot issue in the future also in other models from Audi. Because you can choose between sport and comfort.
For example a A4. Who won't to have a familycar in the weekend, and a sportscar when he's driving alone? I think the magnetic ride will be next years also availble in the A4 and A3. Just my opinion...
Don't you think?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

My concern is that 5k of options will be worth Â£1.50 when i come to sell the car on. The loss is just too high (7k or so). I only keep my cars for about 18months then get another new one. I've offered to meet half way.

I dont mind losing some money on extra's but this is like a having a keyboard pushed up your backside and a been kicked the the head at the same time - a bit too much!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

But i am still afraid that the standard suspension will be to soft for the way i drive. I don't trust Audi at this point, why did the dealers had the choice between the Mercedes slk, bmw z4, and the MK2 WITH magnetic ride? 
I have learned from the mistake AUDI made with the sport suspension on my wife's new A3. They replaced the suspension for another one, because it was wrong.
Also, all the test car's from the press were with Magnetic Ride


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> This is a demo car. ie it has spec you cant get yet
> 
> I totally agree with your point. I've had 3k down since sept.
> 
> They wont come down from the 35k asking price so im not sure im going to have it. Waiting a call from Audi


Is there a reason they couldn't spec the car with the options you want? Why have they chosen this car out of the three (I believe) they would be getting?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

no its at build stage 4 as of yesterday (paint shop) They think its on the train!!!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

So might be here as early as next week?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

no two to three weeks


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> This is a demo car. ie it has spec you cant get yet
> 
> I totally agree with your point. I've had 3k down since sept.
> 
> They wont come down from the 35k asking price so im not sure im going to have it. Waiting a call from Audi


That spec looks like about Â£36,500. And you would get it with how many miles on it - after being used as a demostrator?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lol, No miles it will be brand new. its Â£358?? something. I dont have the slip of paper with me. I was order AS a demo car. If i have it, it wont be a demo car.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> no two to three weeks


Slow train.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Pass - i guess it has to go to be assemble, checked returned to germany, shipped to the dealers. I would get it will sept anyway.

Still unhappy about the Â£Â£ options and the loss - think its just too big a loss. Wife says dont do it either, however all the lads say get it. :roll:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> lol, No miles it will be brand new. its Â£358?? something. I dont have the slip of paper with me. I was order AS a demo car. If i have it, it wont be a demo car.


3.2 29,285 
Red 500 
MR 1,150 
BOSE 475 
Cruise 215 
Electric Seats 725 
Extened Leather 450 
GSM 385 
DVD Sat Nav 1,650 
RS4s 750 
Xenons 975

36,560

Unless it is normal red, and the standard extended leather, then it's Â£35,960.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think it has TPM too from memory

Red is free and im sure they said the alloys are about Â£400-500 maybe they have worked it out wrong.

however 35960 could be corret.


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

jameslunn said:


> This looks like a good site.
> 
> http://www.nicheautomotive.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks for this link James. I spoke to them and have got a 2.0 TFSI in Phantom Black with Bicolours for Â£389 per month incl VAT on a PCP contract, 10,000 miles per year. Can buy it for around Â£14,600 in 3 years or just give it back. The underwriting did'nt seem to be a problem either.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Â£389 is a pretty good price,

have been looking around and the price range is wide.

I've had as much as Â£740 from Audi to about Â£359. (this was all for Personal contract hire)

Came out at Â£380 from neva consultants, but the underwriter wanted to know everything about my financial history! And took almost 2 weeks to get past their credit checks! (And this is with a good credit history)

i've only gone for a 12 month contract, that way have me fun in the car and hand back without feelin that i have lost to much vs ownership route!


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

I had a problem with Audi withdrawing the discounts that they had offered certain brokers so the monthly payments have gone up to Â£435 per month now. If I had known this at the time I would have thought twice but now I am sold on getting one. I had a look at what some other brokers were offering and it was still more than Â£435 and delivery would have been Jan 2007.

The only deals I have found with lower repayments are all funded by Custom Fleet, whose rates for the TT are ridiculously good but they will hardly accept anyone. I have a very good credit rating too but am self-employed so they did not want to know!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You might as well buy one for that amount and get the V6 too.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Zideredup said:


> I had a problem with Audi withdrawing the discounts that they had offered certain brokers so the monthly payments have gone up to Â£435 per month now. If I had known this at the time I would have thought twice but now I am sold on getting one. I had a look at what some other brokers were offering and it was still more than Â£435 and delivery would have been Jan 2007.
> 
> The only deals I have found with lower repayments are all funded by Custom Fleet, whose rates for the TT are ridiculously good but they will hardly accept anyone. I have a very good credit rating too but am self-employed so they did not want to know!


Custom Fleet are the ones under writing mine, and yes i can confirm that they are a pain in the :twisted: backside... they wanted, 2 proof of addresses, bank statements for last 3 months, wages slips again from last 3 months, copy of DL, passport, 2 photos of myself.... need i go on!!!

Was v frustrating at the time and can't remember having that much trouble gettting any sort of finance previously!

Have paid deposit and as far as i'm aware the contract stated the monthly amount which hopefully should not change. On the positive side the broker has told me that it should be ready for delivery in 1st or 2nd week of october!!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont think any of those requested items for proof or income is excessive. Checks need to increased IMO to stop fraud.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

I would agree. anything to stop fraud is good,

But i've borrowed more money in the past and had less 10 times hassle, plus they asked for it all in stages rather than at once. So you would supply one set then for them to only ask for another...

was quite annoying at the time when you waiting to hear that your order is confirmed, but as all TT mkII owners know that is a game we have to play! 
:wink:


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> You might as well buy one for that amount and get the V6 too.


Show me how I can get a V6 for Â£435pm with no deposit and I'll buy it!


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> You might as well buy one for that amount and get the V6 too.


Show me how I can get a V6 for Â£435pm with no deposit and I'll buy it!


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

sandhua1978 said:


> I would agree. anything to stop fraud is good,
> 
> But i've borrowed more money in the past and had less 10 times hassle, plus they asked for it all in stages rather than at once. So you would supply one set then for them to only ask for another...
> 
> ...


The broker I was using told me that a woman was turned down by Custom Fleet because she had Â£20k p.a. guaranteed income from her ex-husband, no mortgage or any other financial commitments. Their argument was that the husband might die. He was life covered up to the hilt!!!

All funders check ID to verify applicants identity. Some will ask for proof of earnings, others won't. I supplied all of the above which looked pretty healthy but they still did not want to know, probably because I am self-employed and the income is not guaranteed.

As an IFA, I know that it is easier to get a mortgage of 5-10 times more than the price of a TT than it is to get accepted with Custom Fleet! Then again their rates are ridiculously low on the new TT.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Calculate your repayments based on the amount you want to borrow.

Monthly repayments: Â£483

You can borrow Â£30000.00 at an interest rate of 5.00% over a period of 72 months, paying a monthly repayment of Â£483.
The total cost of your loan over this period is Â£34770.

Sorted - you getting a V6 now?


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Sorted - you getting a V6 now?


Tosh- how do you plan to get 35 extra hp out of the V6, a new exhaust and/or...? Also, how much of an increase in torque?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Remap is good for @20bhp, waks airbox mod and K&N and i'll find another 5 from somewhere. 

No one knows what it will actually be until they start to get the cars and have a play. Its just like the 55bhp for the 20Ts :roll: i think its 50/40 on a stage 1 remap - from memory
Stage 1 3.2 is 25bhp/20lbs again from memory.

Im not really that bothered about having it mapped to be honest, the performance stats are good enough for me and no turbo so the powers instant for overtaking.

If you want to do it, slap a turbo on the V6 and have done with it.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

LazyT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Sorted - you getting a V6 now?
> ...


Yeah I was wondering that as well - Come on Tosh whats the score?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its about 9-1 to the V6 boys.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> its about 9-1 to the V6 boys.


Ha flippin ha


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Remap is good for @20bhp, waks airbox mod and K&N and i'll find another 5 from somewhere.
> 
> No one knows what it will actually be until they start to get the cars and have a play. Its just like the 55bhp for the 20Ts :roll: i think its 50/40 on a stage 1 remap - from memory
> Stage 1 3.2 is 25bhp/20lbs again from memory.
> ...


I'll have to live vicariously through you lucky bastards & DoTTi for another 6+ months. It will be interesting to see what everyone thinks of their MK2 & their engine choices.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Remapping the Non-Turbo V6 will be pretty close to pointless...


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

squiggel said:


> Remapping the Non-Turbo V6 will be pretty close to pointless...


Why's that then?


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Bryn said:


> squiggel said:
> 
> 
> > Remapping the Non-Turbo V6 will be pretty close to pointless...
> ...


Excellent question. Since the V6 is capable of more hp and torque, can't one tune the computer chip to produce more power? If not, what alternatives are there to produce more power exhaust and what else?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

LazyT said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > squiggel said:
> ...


The reason I questioned it was that I had a remap on my V6 and it made a nice little difference right through the whole rev range. Nothing quite like the kick in the back of the neck that the remap gave on my 225 but none the less it was definitely an improvement.

Forced induction (turbo) engines offer far greater tuning potential than NA engines because it's mainly all about forcing more air in and with a turbo it's much easier. 
To get any really significant gains from the V6 you have to change not only the map but the cams and exhaust as well. Cams, exhaust, and remap = about 40bhp and costs around Â£2000 + VAT


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Bryn said:


> Forced induction (turbo) engines offer far greater tuning potential than NA engines because it's mainly all about forcing more air in and with a turbo it's much easier.
> To get any really significant gains from the V6 you have to change not only the map but the cams and exhaust as well. Cams, exhaust, and remap = about 40bhp and costs around Â£2000 + VAT


That's exactly what I was getting at. Just a remap will give you little power and torque gain for your money, in comparison to remapping a turbo engine.


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

squiggel said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > Cams, exhaust, and remap = about 40bhp and costs around Â£2000 + VAT
> ...


I guess you have to weigh the price for 30-40 hp gain in relation to what you are paying for the MK2 with 250 hp to begin with. IOW, is the MK2 price + Â£2000 what one would be willing to pay for a MK2 with approximately 285 hp.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can guess that the 300bhp version/s (if they ever appear) will be about double that ie 34k - so value depends on your point of view.


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> You can guess that the 300bhp version/s (if they ever appear) will be about double that ie 34k - so value depends on your point of view.


Agreed. Plus, if the alleged 300 hp version ever appears, is it worth the wait? At this point, probably not.


----------

